# PC boot mystery



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 29, 2016)

The story.

I got a new case today. Total of 2x120mm fans, 1x140mm fan
Swapped out everything.
I tried to remove graphics card heat sink to clean, failed. just put it back in.
I cleaned the psu FSP Saga II fan with cool air hair dryer.



First boot, sparks at GTX 285 8-pin connector, persistent burnt smell. I powered down. Removed card.
Second, able to remote login with VNC and TeamViewer. No display because Intel Xeon 1240v3
Third attempt, no boot, power light blinking.
Fourth boot, disconnected all fans, able to login to VNC, Interview, play music.


The PSU fan is now making a loud persistent noise since the clean up. So both gpu and psu dead now?

you guys know what went wrong? and why? how to go about fixing this?


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2016)

make sure cabinet and motherboard are ot in direct contact of each other as it may create electric short which can make all these sorts of issues.

Coming to the graphic card - well there could be something into the graphic card power socket or the 8 pin PSU connector. Make sure you have not put motherboard 8 pin connector into graphic card's 8 pin power socket.

PSU fan create loud noise if the grease of fan dries out. So you may try replacing or re lubricating the fan.

Lastly if possible try with a different graphic.

BTW, post your whole pc setup including cabinet's make and model.


----------

